# Moving bits and bobs from NZ to germany



## normie (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi everybody 

I've just made the hardest decision of my life: after 10 years in NZ I will move back to Germany to be closer to family, especially my sick mother. Fingers crossed it was the right decision -but that's a whole 'nother can of worms..... 

I am now looking at shipping some stuff home and would love to get some advice and hear your stories!

I am thinking about taking about 10 boxes (mostly clothes) and a few items of furniture (2 armchairs, chest of drawers, bedside tables), a road bike, big floor lamp, and some art and picture frames. 

I've been requesting a few quotes, got one back that was $3100, the other 4500 from a german company.

Does anyone have any good advice, can suggest a company etc? Is it cheaper to use a NZ company or a german one? Is it cheaper to have my stuff moved to another (more frequented) country, ie somewhere in england or to amsterdam?

Thanks a lot in advance and please do tell me that everything will be ok....! *sobs hysterically* 

cheers
Nora


----------



## jr24hd (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello Nora, could you resolve your issue?


----------

